
Learn more, earn more for less. Way Less - erikarrabal
http://www.wunderbal.com
======
erikarrabal
Choose what you want to learn, when you want to learn it, with educators and
employers competing for you.

I'm curious, what do you think this service is about? What's compelling and
what's different? Does that difference matter?

